# The Beautiful Boy by missmonroe (~BHM, Gluttony, Erotica ~~WG)



## missmonroe (Jun 18, 2010)

_~BHM, Gluttony, Erotica, ~~WG_- A young man re-discovers his old love of eating -- and discovers his girlfriend's love of his new body.

*[Author's Note]* (My first ever attempt. This is a fictionalized and wishful version of a somewhat true story. Some details, like the description of the protagonist's gorgeous girlfriend (that's me), are true to life, while others are exaggerated or invented. Hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.)

*The Beautiful Boy *​*by missmonroe​*
For most of his life, he had been a thin guy. Not only thin, but extremely good looking, beautiful even. Half Chinese, he was tall and slender (but not gangly) with long, shiny, jet-back hair, delicate facial features, and a golden skin tone. From a distance, one might suppose that he was full blooded Chinese, but upon closer inspection, it was apparent that this was not the case; his eyes were bright, clear hazel. He had almost always been thin, except for a brief period in late high school. He shuddered to think of that era, not so much because of his weight but because of the negative, depressive memories it brought back.

He wasn't a particularly happy person at any time in his life, but late high school was the worst. Moving a lot, estranged, abusive father, no friends -- eventually he essentially ceased to do school work or to communicate with anyone. He started spending all day sleeping and all night playing video games -- and eating. He remembered the first time he ever got the munchies, and the mindless pleasure he got from stuffing himself until he couldn't stuff himself anymore. It was in the early fall, in the middle of the night. 

Always a lover of ice cream, he checked out the freezer first. An unopened half gallon of mint-chocolate chip greeted him. He took it, along with a can of whipped cream, a bottle of chocolate sauce, and a spoon, and went down to the basement. He turned on the T.V. and opened the ice cream. He wanted to put whipped cream on it right away, but there wasn't enough room in the carton, so he scarfed down the top inch or two and then spread it on thick. For twenty minutes or so, he knew nothing but the cold, sweet bliss of ice cream in his mouth -- and then it was gone, along with the whole can of whipped cream and half the bottle of chocolate sauce. He paused to catch his breath and found that is was a little difficult. His more or less flat belly was swollen, convex and firm to the touch. His belt was too tight, so he took of his pants. Still, the curve of his stomach hid the waistband of his boxers from view. He was startled to realize that he had an erection. Startled, but not disturbed. He felt very full, in a heavy, comfortable way. But he felt like he could eat more.

He went back to the kitchen, cradling his swollen gut. Opening the pantry, he deliberated between barbeque chips and Cheetos, then went with both. Back in the basement, he managed about half a bag of each before the experience began to get painful. He stopped and took stock of his new belly. It stuck out a good six inches further than normal. It ached. But he liked it. He liked the mindlessness of gorging himself without thinking about the results, just for the sake of gorging himself. He fell asleep on the couch, caressing his belly -- and woke up ravenous the next afternoon.

That night set the tone for the rest of the school year. Every night, he would stuff himself with junk food until he fell asleep. It became the only thing that he cared about. He gained weight quickly, due to his almost total lack of physical activity. After two weeks, he had put on between five and ten pounds, not too noticeable under the baggy clothes that he wore everyday. But he had to start fastening his belt a notch or two looser. After a month, he had gained fifteen pounds and it was getting noticeable. But nobody said anything, because nobody talked to him. He gained about thirty pounds in four months and then leveled off at around 200, slightly chubby for a man just over six feet tall.

At that point, he had a round face with a sweet little double chin and a soft fully belly. His boxers dug into his hips and gut, so that he had a little ring of softness spilling over his pants, all the time. His chest softened too, just so that he had little shadows under his pecs. His bum was plump and squishy. He didn't care. Nobody looked at him either way.

Right before he turned 19 he was forced to quit gorging himself for monetary reasons. The weight came off quickly, of its own accord. He didn't care. Nobody looked at him then, either.

But that was all years ago. He was a few years into college now, and he had a girlfriend -- a gorgeous, curvy, blonde-haired girlfriend. Their relationship was not all smooth sailing, but they loved each other and had a great sex life. He had a sneaking suspicion that she might have some sort of fetish around food and weight, but he couldn't bring himself to ask her. He knew that she liked it when he fed her ice cream, or placed a piece of chocolate in her mouth with his fingers. One time, when they were watching a movie with her roommate, he was eating a cup of chocolate mousse and offered her a spoonful. She lapped it up with all the sensuality of a pampered kitty, so he kept slipping her bites until it was gone. They were sitting under a blanket, and when the cup was empty, she suddenly reached over and grabbed his cock, which was already throbbing. After the movie, they made love like mad. He was behind her, grabbing her curvy hips, reaching underneath to squeeze her soft little belly. Eventually she told him that she really did have a fetish for being fed, but he had a feeling that there was more to it than that.

Around this time, he started putting on weight again. Not like before, ten pounds in two weeks, but gradually -- a little softness here and there. He still had a voracious appetite. Sometimes they would go out to three restaurants in a row. She would eat dinner at one and dessert at another and he would eat dinner and dessert at each. One day, they went out for sushi. He ordered seaweed salad, vegetable tempura, an avocado roll, and green tea ice cream -- a light meal for him. Then they went to a crepe place, and he had a crepe with strawberries, chocolate chips, chocolate sauce, caramel, whipped cream, butter, and nutella. Then they went to an all night cafe and he ate a big bowl of chili, two large cookies and a slice of German chocolate cake. While he was waiting for the cake, his girlfriend slid her hand under his shirt and caressed his belly and hip. His stomach was very full, warm and round and firm. He pressed her hand into the soft part of his belly, where it pooched out over his waistband. She dug her fingers into the softness, squishing and squeezing and kissing his neck. 

Things like that kept happening. During that time, he discovered Greek yogurt and started eating it everyday -- a lot of it. After a few weeks of this habit, he found out that Greek yogurt is so good because it uses full fat milk, and adds cream, unlike most yogurt. He was also eating ice cream everyday, sometimes a whole pint in one day, sometimes allowing it to last for two. He moved into a new house, one with a big T.V. in the basement, and started watching movies. It was impossible for him to watch a movie without snacking, so he also added salty snacks to his diet. There were days when he would eat a large tub of yogurt, a pint of ice cream, and a bag of chips (about 3,000 calories in total), in addition to regular meals, but most days he only ate some of each of those things. Nevertheless, he made several high-fat, high-sugar additions to his diet at one time and it started to show. 

After two weeks, he had put on about five pounds, mostly on his belly. His girlfriend noticed that there was a little more to squeeze. Two weeks later, another five-ish pounds, to the point that, while lying on his side, he had a visible belly pooch, a sweet arc sticking out a few inches farther than his chest. She could put her arm around him and grab a nice little handful of flab -- which she did, squeezing, and massaging and pinching until he fell asleep. One day, while sitting next to him, arm around his waist, she noted that there was a soft bulge obscuring his waistband even when he sat up straight. After a couple more weeks, his belly had grown so much that it pressed against his baggy t-shirts in a new way. The bulge was there even when he was standing up. It continued around the sides, waistbands digging into his hips, little love handles, all the way around to the back. He had lovely little back dimples and his ass was rounder, jiggling for a moment longer when she spanked him (which she did quite often).

At that point, he was doing it almost intentionally, because she really seemed to like it, but he wasn't sure. She nagged at him all the time for eating such unhealthy food, but was also careful to point out that she knew how skinny he would be if he just ate healthy stuff -- and that she wouldn't like that. He wasn't sure what she liked or what she really wanted, and answers didn't seem forthcoming. So he kept eating, and tried to add a little more grains and produce, and take away a little ice cream and chips. But not too much.

After a while of this ambiguity, he decided to see what would happen if he really put on weight, fast. Recalling his high school days, he decided to do what he used to -- gorge himself every night. Of course, she slept with him frequently and he didn't know how she would take it. But he had a feeling.

He decided to test it out when she wasn't around. First, he went out for pizza by himself. Extra large, thick crust, of course, with extra cheese, mushrooms, artichokes, and sundried tomatoes. He scarfed the whole thing down in about twenty minutes. His soft belly was a little distended, and he felt just slightly full. He paid and left, then headed for the movie theater.

He purchased a ticket for a film he really didn't care about and then got in the line for concessions. The theater served ice cream. He ordered a large cup, with toppings, and the extra large pop-corn-soda-combo that comes with free refills, then found a seat on the aisle. The ice cream was gone before previews started, and a good chunk of the popcorn by the time they ended. He was starting to feel full, just the beginning of the familiar pressure building up in his gut. He picked up the pace, ignoring the movie completely in favor of gobbling popcorn as quickly as possible. Every few mouthfuls, he paused for a gulp of soda. Thirty minutes into the picture, his popcorn bucket and liter cup were empty. He wiped his mouth, sat back, and belched. Definitely stuffed. He reached under his t-shirt. Fairly bloated, belly sticking out several inches farther than usual, belt too tight. He loosened the belt and rubbed his gut. Even as firm and full as he was, there was a squishiness to his belly. He liked it, and pinched the fat that was leaking out over his jeans. After a rest of several minutes, he headed out to the lobby for refills.

Another bucket of popcorn, another liter of soda, and this time, two boxes of candy -- peanut butter cups and chocolate covered peanuts. He started with the candy. Popping it into his mouth in handfuls, he scarcely noticed how it tasted -- just that it was sweet and fatty and that it filled his mouth and belly. When the candy was gone, he paused to massage his fuller, rounder, firmer gut and watch the movie for a second. He gave up trying to get into the plot and went back to gorging himself. He took the second bucket of popcorn slower, out of necessity, finishing up just before the movie ended. As he roused himself from the mindless state of stuffing his face he realized that there was no way he could walk home. He was fuller than he had ever been. His belly was spherical and tender. He recounted what he had eaten in the past two and a half hours: two buckets of popcorn, two liters of soda, two boxes of candy, a large bowl of ice cream, and an extra large pizza. Placing his hand gingerly on top of the bloated ball of his stomach, he could feel it all gurgling away inside, rather noisily. The slight pressure of his hand caused him to belch, which helped a little. Still, he was absolutely, completely stuffed, full to the brim, gorged with greasy, salty, bubbly, sweet, high-calorie junk food. 

After struggling to his feet as though he was drunk, he made his way slowly to the bathroom, both hands on his aching belly. He looked at himself in the mirror. It was as though he had gained ten pounds, all in the belly. Distended and bloated and round, he appeared to have a rather impressive beer belly. He felt sluggish, sleepy, and satiated. He called his girlfriend for a ride.

She saw him waiting as she pulled up to the theater. He was sitting on a bench, rubbing his inflated belly. She felt a thrill of arousal shoot through her body. When he got in the car, she smiled at him and stroked her finger over the exaggerated contour of his gut, saying "I guess you already ate, then." 

"Just a snack," he smiled back.

They went out to an Indian place the following evening. He ordered three appetizers (ostensibly to be shared): samosas (crispy dumplings), vegetable pakora (fried vegetable patties), and paratha (bread filled with potatoes), followed by a lassi (sweet yogurt drink), and channa masala (curried chick peas in a creamy sauce), with naan (fluffy, buttery bread) and rice. He ate all of it, the rich creamy sauce and fluffy bread, crispy dough. It was a very heavy, fatty meal, and he washed it down with two large glasses of beer. By the time they left, he was a somewhat bloated, in the heavy, buttery way that is peculiar to Indian food. As predicted, she slid her hand under his shirt as they walked out of the restaurant. 

They had rented a movie, so they stopped at a grocery store on the way home. For dessert, he said. He bought a half- gallon of mint chocolate chip ice cream and a bag of cheesy popcorn. 

Back at his house, he stripped down to his boxers. His soft golden belly was round and full. It practically glowed. When he sat down, it became even rounder, obscuring his waistband completely. He opened up the bag of popcorn and started eating. Half an hour into the movie, it was gone. His full belly was even fuller now. She caressed it, kissed it, bit into the fat. She told him he was succulent. He liked that. She went upstairs to get the ice cream, and he massaged his gut.

Between the sensual, indulgent feeling of being stuffed, the touch of his own hands, and the thought of his girlfriend's desire for his newly soft body, he became very aroused while she was out of the room. She came back, holding the tub of ice cream with lust in her eyes and saw his erection straining against the fabric of his underwear. She put down the ice cream and knelt between his legs, pulling out his cock. She took him gently in her mouth and placed her hands on his globular belly, massaging the warm, swollen flesh to the rhythm of her mouth. Then she stopped, with painful abruptness, and told him he had to eat his ice cream first.

He gasped with a rush of lust at that pronouncement. She opened the ice cream, dug out a generous spoonful, and offered it to him. He let it melt before swallowing and she had another spoonful ready before he was. This went on and on. After several bites he closed his eyes and allowed her to simply deliver spoonfuls to his waiting mouth. She fed him with her right hand and stroked his belly with her left. A quarter of the way through the tub, his gut was so bloated that even his elastic waist boxers were uncomfortable. Breath labored with stuffed-ness and arousal, he asked her to take them off, which she did with alacrity. 

His cock sprang up as she slipped off his pants. She abandoned his belly and instead stroked his cock with one hand and fed him with the other. He allowed this to go one for all of about two minutes before it was too much for him. He asked her to stop so that they could still have sex after he finished his dessert. She complied, somewhat grudgingly, and resumed rubbing his belly. 

When he had eaten the last bite, she laid it aside, then paused to take stock of her accomplishment. His golden belly was spherical, full of curry, rice, fried dumplings, soft bread, beer, a bag of popcorn and half a gallon of ice cream, bulging out so far that his cock brushed against its underside. He liked the feeling of his own warm flesh rubbing against his erection. He was so full that even his sides seemed distended. His gut was bloated enough that his softened chest rested on top of it. In repose, his new double chin showed to great effect. His long black hair floated around his satiated face. With his glowing eyes and high, broad cheekbones he looked like a fat, sleepy cat.

She slipped off her dress and straddled him, relishing the way his huge, round belly pushed against her own flatter, yet soft abdomen. She sucked on the juicy underside of his chin and licked his ears, then plunged his cock into her. He was far too heavy and bloated to make a motion, weighted down by the boulder of his bulging belly, so she thrust and rocked against him. Her full, soft thighs embraced his hips and her juicy tits bounced temptingly. He wanted to lean forward to suck on her hard nipples, but couldn't even move that much. She saw him strain forward slightly and leaned in so that her breasts brushed his face. She teased him for a moment, bringing herself close enough to grab with his sweet lips and then moving just out of reach before allowing him to take her ripe roundness into his mouth. He melted into the softness of her body above him, suckling her as she thrust against him. She reveled in the feeling of his insatiable mouth on the full soft flesh of her breasts and the pressure of his belly, packed full of butter and cream and sugar, against her body.

As they both approached orgasm, she rubbed herself. He gasped when he was about to cum and she slipped off him. He exploded all over his own gorged gut and she came watching him. They fell asleep nicely entwined.

For the rest of that summer, life was pure sensual pleasure -- food, sex, and sleep. He was in a constant state of stuffed-ness, always packed full of whatever was on hand. She baked fancy treats for him -- two dozen cookies, a pan of brownies, a three-layer cake with butter-cream frosting. At times he felt like an over-filled donut, plump and bursting with butter and sugar. 

He continued to grow, golden flesh oozing ever farther over his waistbands. And she continued to squeeze him as he grew, and to rub his bloated belly when he gorged himself at four different restaurants in one evening. By the end of summer, he had passed his old peak and settled at just around 210 pounds. This seemed to be an equilibrium. He stuffed himself as much as he wanted and maintained this weight. His girlfriend was happy with it -- there was plenty of soft, warm belly to fondle, gooey love handles to squeeze, plump bum to spank and jiggle. He was plump all over-- rounded and squishy, sweet and juicy, tender flesh pooching out over waistbands and testing seams.

She put on a little weight that summer, as well -- she couldn't very well sit around feeding him delicious treats all the time without having a few herself. At five foot nine and 145 pounds, she was hardly overweight, but she had an hourglass figure, full hips and round breasts, soft thighs and a little belly. By the end of August she had fuller hips, rounder breasts, softer thighs, and a bigger belly. Her tight summer clothes struggled to contain her abundant curves -- breasts overflowing her bra, the indentation of her belly button visible through every shirt. And he loved to fondle and squeeze and spank and jiggle her as much as she did him.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 20, 2010)

great first story luv!! i want to meet this guy =D


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## ladyface (Aug 3, 2010)

I am in love with this story.


----------

